# any black powder shooters here



## 88evinrude

As the title says any of yo like to shoot black powder.I got into the hobby about 3 years ago. I started with a brass frame gun and it shot loose fairly quickly. Next was a 58 Remington but I never cared for it so I sold it. I then bought a steel frame 1860 army and while I really liked it reloading got tiresome so I decided to convert it. Its got a Kirst kit that I did myself now.


----------



## overboard

No pistols, but hunt with both an inline and a flintlock that I use black powder in. I have always enjoyed hunting during the flintlock season and even manage to get a deer every once in awhile with it!


----------



## DaleH

Have been into BP for 30-years! Never had a modern in-line, but the first BP inline was the Hall flintlock rifle, fielded by the US Military in 1819. It used a tilting breech, flintlock ignition, was a rifle, and fired a 52-cal roundball under a 50 or 60-grn FFg charge. 

Years ago I got into flintlocks and started making my own. Almost done off the bench is a true left-handed French _Fusil de Chasse_ in 62-cal smoothbore and 44.3" barrel, as all my measurements are in early French pieds and pouces, circa the 1721 contract from the Tulle factory.

I hunt every year out of a truly primitive camp during the PA flintlock season ... as we don't allow ANYTHING post-1800 in our camp.

Also got into matchlocks (1550s to early 1600s) and just bought a Hall rifle, as mentioned above, but a later 1842 model in percussion ... as I need to send a girl off to college next year and I _cannot afford_ the flintlock models. My next BP arm will be a forged (metal forming - not as in 'counterfeit') copy of the Tannenberg 'handgonne', the first guns ever invented, circa late 1300s to early 1400s. 

Link to the Hall flintlock "in-line" rifle circa 1819 = https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1819_Hall_rifle

Link to the Tannenberg Hand Gonne = https://www.musketeer.ch/blackpowder/handgonne.html


----------



## Al U Minium

I do BP cannons, I have switched over to the powder that isn't so dangerous. Use fuse and percussion cap.


----------



## FormerParatrooper

I have the Traditions Deer Hunter .50 percusion that I put together from their kit. It was my first BP and I want to get a Kentucky Rifle next to put together and shoot.


----------



## DaleH

FormerParatrooper said:


> ... I want to get a Kentucky Rifle next to put together and shoot.


I'd look at the kits from Jim Kibbler, of his Southern Mountain Rifle. All pre-cut on CNC tooling, everything is inletted and ready to be final fitted, then finished and assembled. And of significantly better quality than any other 'kit' gun out there, like the Lymans or what CVA and T/C used to sell.

https://www.jimkibler.net/store/p24/Mountain_Rifle_Kit_Gun_(Base_Price_$950).html


----------



## FormerParatrooper

DaleH said:


> FormerParatrooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I want to get a Kentucky Rifle next to put together and shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd look at the kits from Jim Kibbler, of his Southern Mountain Rifle. All pre-cut on CNC tooling, everything is inletted and ready to be final fitted, then finished and assembled. And of significantly better quality than any other 'kit' gun out there, like the Lymans or what CVA and T/C used to sell.
> 
> https://www.jimkibler.net/store/p24/Mountain_Rifle_Kit_Gun_(Base_Price_$950).html
Click to expand...


I looked at his site, very nice. Thank you.


----------



## 88evinrude

good to see folks keeping the hobby alive


----------



## lovedr79

I do. I have an inline. Traditions pursuit pro, fluted barrel, muzzle brake. Found it on traditions website. Couldn't pass it up, gun, scope, sling, case $250. It was leftover from a special run they had. Has a super light smooth trigger. I would almost rather hunt with that than my ruger .270.


----------



## JMichael

DaleH said:


> I hunt every year out of a truly primitive camp during the PA flintlock season ... as we don't allow ANYTHING post-1800 in our camp.


It must get old having to walk to deer camp every year. I hope you live close by. Or did you get a horse just for that occasion? :lol: :lol: I can't imagine roughing it quite like that, especially if it's a late season/really cold weather hunt.


----------



## DaleH

JMichael said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hunt every year out of a truly primitive camp during the PA flintlock season ... as we don't allow ANYTHING post-1800 in our camp.
> 
> 
> 
> It must get old having to walk to deer camp every year. I hope you live close by. *Or did you get a horse just for that occasion?* :lol: :lol: I can't imagine roughing it quite like that, especially if it's a late season/really cold weather hunt.
Click to expand...

Haha, good point :wink: ! Ah yes, we drive in using the luxury of 4WD vehicles, setup the camp, then park them 'iron horses' down the road a piece. It at least makes it a nice camp for the week. We usually setup 2 wall tents, a 10x10 and 10x12 end-to-end. Makes it nice, one stove on one end for cooking and gear and another stove setup in the other end for the sleeping quarters.


----------



## DaleH

Somebody PM'd me and wanted to see the toys, so here they are!

Left to right: 

-Custom Wilson 62-cal trade gun smoothbore by Danny Caywood, decorated with bead inlays as per the circa 1750 O'Connor gun presented to an Abanaki Indian Chief a few hundred years ago

-_'MaryAnn'_, a 54-cal early Lancaster, 44" swamped C-weight barrel, built from a Chambers kit 

-_'Ginger'_, a 50-cal, forget the school, 42" swamped C-weight barrel, made from a rough-sawn blank and parts

...FYI, _'Lovie'_ is being built this year - well now going into 2017, a custom left-hand JP Beck school 50-cal longrifle, 44" swamped B-weight barrel, built from an ultra premium AAA+ tiger-striped blank from Dave Keck of Knob Mountain Muzzleloading, large LH Siler lock from Jim Chambers and parts from Track of the Wolf


----------



## Jim

Beautiful!


----------



## overboard

X2, beautiful guns!


----------

